# I dont like it when its so quiet!!!!



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Is it me ? or has anyone else noticed just how QUIET IT IS around here at the moment! :behindsofa:

And not just on the Spain forum .... but everywhere else too .... as a Mod I try to keep up to speed on the other Country pages, and as an expat too of course .... and Ive been surprised at the level of non activity almost everywhere!!

So why is it do you think that we have seen such a decline in activity across the board ? I thought once the main Summer holidays were over we would see a surge in activity ... which we did for a couple of weeks ... and then all this QUIET TIME !!!

I dont like it .... it unnerves me .... it makes me suspicious .... it makes me worry .... it makes me start completely stupid threads like this one!

I await your frenzied replies ....

Sue xx :noidea::noidea:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Is it me ? or has anyone else noticed just how QUIET IT IS around here at the moment! :behindsofa:
> 
> And not just on the Spain forum .... but everywhere else too .... as a Mod I try to keep up to speed on the other Country pages, and as an expat too of course .... and Ive been surprised at the level of non activity almost everywhere!!
> 
> ...


It is quiet isnt it! I've been travelling the world on here and interferring on other fourms!!! Much to everyones horror!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> It is quiet isnt it! I've been travelling the world on here and interferring on other fourms!!! Much to everyones horror!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Me too! Ive even stepped into Portugal and Cyprus and commented! not like me at all  .... Ive never done so much travelling! :spit:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Is it me ? or has anyone else noticed just how QUIET IT IS around here at the moment! :behindsofa:
> 
> And not just on the Spain forum .... but everywhere else too .... as a Mod I try to keep up to speed on the other Country pages, and as an expat too of course .... and Ive been surprised at the level of non activity almost everywhere!!
> 
> ...


A little paranoid don't you think.............. but you're right, they are all out to get you



Doggy


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Me too! Ive even stepped into Portugal and Cyprus and commented! not like me at all  .... Ive never done so much travelling! :spit:


Yeah...even I have been tiptoeing around so I don't wake anybody up. I think its cos its the end of the month and all their leccy bills are due :spit:


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Well the other "dare'nt mention one" seems to be ticking over quite nicely, with a very pleasant cessation of hostilities to boot.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Well I havent been around for a while as I have been frantic trying to get little one back to school and sorting out his life and then trying to get my life sorted out (seems to take a bit longer that one!). And I havent posted that much as I just havent had time. Maybe September is the sort of month where it takes ages for people to settle back into their routine after the hols, especially in Spain. To me, it feels like people are just starting to get back to normal now.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Is it me ? or has anyone else noticed just how QUIET IT IS around here at the moment! :behindsofa:
> 
> And not just on the Spain forum .... but everywhere else too .... as a Mod I try to keep up to speed on the other Country pages, and as an expat too of course .... and Ive been surprised at the level of non activity almost everywhere!!
> 
> ...


Hey Sue,

We try to keep it going 

Working like a dog these days...

Happy because my mother and stepfather are coming for a short visit. It's been 9 months since I last saw them. Really excited these days!

Are we going to have a "happy weekend everyone" post from you tomorrow?   

Cheers


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Of course you are!! HAPPY WEEKEND TO YOU ALL!

We have got to keep smiling! crying gives me wrinkles! lol

Ive always made an effort to keep smiling ..... lifes too short for anything else!

Sue xxx


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry it's been a tough week - I had to actually work! :ranger:

I mean - the disgrace of it all - being a Civil Servant and having to work too - the world is doomed.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

I think the effort of getting back into the school routine takes its toll on the whole family... it takes a couple of weeks at least to get back into the stride of things... school should be forbidden till kids are 18 and old enough to see to themselves... lol


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everyone ..... its was good to see a lot of people on responding to this .... even if only to say "hi" and then get back to work!!

Hope you all have a good week ... and that we "talk" soon

Love Sue xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Still around.....got a lot of work on though.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Still around.....got a lot of work on though.


Yes, you have been quiet Xtreme, I've not hads anything to nuke just lately!!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Still around.....got a lot of work on though.


Its nice of you to pop in and let us know


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Trying to do three sites simultaneously!

A classic car sales one, a news magazine, and a US one for a company who supplies prosthetic limbs!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Prosthetic limbs ..... a great science and much valued Im sure by many people .... but difficult to present on a website I would have thought ?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Prosthetic limbs ..... a great science and much valued Im sure by many people .... but difficult to present on a website I would have thought ?


I won't be out on a limb with it Sue! 

I just got to knuckle down.....no time for any legover either.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I won't be out on a limb with it Sue!
> 
> I just got to knuckle down.....no time for any legover either.


I'd give you a hand...!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

You see I was trying to be sympathetic and empathise with you!!!!!!!! x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'd give you a hand...!!!
> 
> Jo xx


You'll give me a hand with a legover?

That's very good of you Jo....let me know when you've sent the kids to the pictures!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You'll give me a hand with a legover?
> 
> That's very good of you Jo....let me know when you've sent the kids to the pictures!



I would give you a hand, but I simply dont have the time hun.... sorry !!

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I would give you a hand, but I simply dont have the time hun.... sorry !!
> 
> Jo xx


Plus .... Xtreme is a MRSA risk! Ive just an article that indicates anyone who comes into regular contact with animals (ie pets them a lot ) is at risk of catching MRSA from said animals .... and vise versa!!

So put him down !! 

oooops I meant .... put him down in the "drop him on the floor" sense and not with a lethal injection!

Sue xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Plus .... Xtreme is a MRSA risk! Ive just an article that indicates anyone who comes into regular contact with animals (ie pets them a lot ) is at risk of catching MRSA from said animals .... and vise versa!!
> 
> 
> Sue xx


I thought it was E-coli that was the problem with farm animals!! It makes you wonder how the human race survived this far doesnt it!!

Actually, IMO the problem is that we're all too obsessed with cleanliness anti bacteria stuff these days, no one has any immunity anymore, so maybe Xtreme will be ok?????


Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

He´s always had a dirty mind anyway and that doesnt seem to have affected his health! so having dirty hands should cause him any problems at all !


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> but I simply dont have the time hun....


I can be quick!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I can be quick!



Is that something to admit to on an open forum????? 


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I can be quick!


so I've heard...........................


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Is that something to admit to on an open forum?????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


No skin off my nose Jo!


----------

